# If there were a cancer vaccine developed.......



## Ronni (Jun 22, 2022)

.........do you think it would be as hotly debated and politicized and the Covid vaccine?  Do you think it would be as divisive?  

That question just hit me this morning, as I was debating when to get my 2nd booster, and musing on the continuing debate about to vax or not to vax.  

Yeah, obviously there are many differences between cancer and covid, and the differences could be fodder for arguments about my question, or could be used to render the question invalid.  But work with me here, OK?    It's a very generalized question, and could be posed also about any other illness that there is currently no cure for and that is taking lives.  

Would it still be looked upon with suspicion as the covid vaccine has been?  Would the conspiracy theorists still think it's because they're trying to microchip us, or any of the other bizarre claims that have been made about covid?  

What do you think?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 22, 2022)

Everything is divisive these days. So yeah, it would be politicized.  There are so many lies and falsehoods coming from both sides, it’s hard to trust anyone anymore.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 22, 2022)

The "Big C" is a rather universal fear.  I would think folks would line up in droves, mauling each other to be first in line. There was so much speculation and misinformation about covid-19 initially, and the vaccines rushed - I think that produced much of the wariness.  I admit that I didn't want to be the first in line for that vaccine.  But, if I had cancer and they said, "We have the cure," I'd go for it.  I think most people would.


----------



## oldman (Jun 22, 2022)

The problem with having a cancer vaccine is that there are many different types of cancer and one vaccine may not be effective on all of them. I don’t know how many ‘variants’ or whatever the term it would be of cancer, but we could actually end up looking like a pin cushion.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2022)

I don't think it would be "politicized," unless some political group worked overtime to make it so. But it would probably be controversial, as some people would be much more eager and accepting of it, and others would have more of a "wait and see" approach. Many would probably be convinced to get it by their doctor, who might ask if they've gotten it yet, during their next medical visit. And the usual vaccine-phobes would refuse to get it, no matter what proof was offered.

In other words, it would be treated more like the flu vaccine, with a little more emotional input, as this is cancer, not flu. But I doubt that the level of argument, lies, fears, constant quoting of statistics (both true and false) would happen every time a new vaccine is proven to be effective and promoted to the public. Usually, nobody cares how much profit the pharmaceutical companies are making; most people just care whether a vaccine is safe and whether it is effective and a good idea to get it, in their own case.

And I doubt that there would be endless, ongoing disputes about it on forums such as this one. How many debates lasting years have we seen about preventing any other disease?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 22, 2022)

If a cancer vaccine was developed and followed normal protocol times with testing and not rushed, then I doubt there would be as much debate over it.  Sure there still would be those who think the Government is trying to sneak a microchip in, but the safety of the long term effects of a vaccine that has been rushed is in question.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2022)

Just out of curiosity what is normal protocol time for vaccine development and how does one know something can't be made faster? It was my understanding they'd already been working on the Covid vaccines back when the whole SARS thing came to be. So they'd been at it a while already.

I think people are funny. I think they're getting too paranoid of a lot of things. I think no matter what there's always going to be people that are suspicious of all pharmaceuticals, anything experimental and governmental mandates. There are just some people who have the mindset that everyone is out to get them. First time someone happened to die from a cancer vaccine then everyone would be up in arms over it. JMO


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 22, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Just out of curiosity what is normal protocol time for vaccine development and how does one know something can't be made faster? It was my understanding they'd already been working on the Covid vaccines back when the whole SARS thing came to be. So they'd been at it a while already.
> 
> I think people are funny. I think they're getting too paranoid of a lot of things. I think no matter what there's always going to be people that are suspicious of all pharmaceuticals, anything experimental and governmental mandates. There are just some people who have the mindset that everyone is out to get them. First time someone happened to die from a cancer vaccine then everyone would be up in arms over it. JMO


Making it fast is not the problem. The time needed to learn about the effects is the problem. Most all vaccines have been followed for years to see if any serious effects happen. With the Covid vaccine no one knows what serious side effects it will have in 5-10 years.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Making it fast is not the problem. The time needed to learn about the effects is the problem. Most all vaccines have been followed for years to see if any serious effects happen. With the Covid vaccine no one knows what serious side effects it will have in 5-10 years.


I will be sure to let you know if I develop any problems.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 22, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I will be sure to let you know if I develop any problems.


Why? I won't be able to fix them for you.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Why? I won't be able to fix them for you.


In case you might be interested?


----------



## win231 (Jun 22, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Just out of curiosity what is normal protocol time for vaccine development and how does one know something can't be made faster? It was my understanding they'd already been working on the Covid vaccines back when the whole SARS thing came to be. So they'd been at it a while already.
> 
> I think people are funny. I think they're getting too paranoid of a lot of things. I think no matter what there's always going to be people that are suspicious of all pharmaceuticals, anything experimental and governmental mandates. There are just some people who have the mindset that everyone is out to get them. First time someone happened to die from a cancer vaccine then everyone would be up in arms over it. JMO


The explanation that _"they were already working on the Covid vaccines when the SARS thing came to be"_ was their way of instilling confidence in a vaccine they were trying to sell to people who knew it was rushed into production & didn't trust its safety or effectiveness.
Just as with the flu vaccine, when people realized it didn't work, they had to come up with something, so......_"Well, it may not prevent the flu but your illness will be shorter."_
They don't want to end up with truckloads of vaccine that they invested billions in that nobody wants & they have to dispose of.


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Unfortunately, it will be criticized and scrutinized, however, when the vaccine for cervical cancer was developed, it went really well over here.
All my granddaughters have had it, to which I am very grateful.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2022)

Tish said:


> Unfortunately, it will be criticized and scrutinized, however, when the vaccine for cervical cancer was developed, it went really well over here.
> All my granddaughters have had it, to which I am very grateful.


They were leery of it here & refusing it for their children.


----------



## win231 (Jun 22, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> They were leery of it here & refusing it for their children.


And for the same reasons - effectiveness & safety.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 22, 2022)

Ronni said:


> If there were a cancer vaccine developed.......


I'm going to take this part and run with it and say- if a cancer vaccine were developed I would surely be interested.



Ronni said:


> .........do you think it would be as hotly debated and politicized and the Covid vaccine?  Do you think it would be as divisive?


Who knows...?   For those in the logically thinking mode...who would have foreseen the conspiracy and paranoia belief system afloat in our society, these last few years, it just confounds all sensibility.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 22, 2022)

They may have found a cure. Amazing results from the most recent drug trial.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2022)

You know what I find amusing is the fact that they could've told us a lie and said they'd been studying the effects of the covid vaccine for years and were ready to bring it into use to help save lives. I think a lot of what people go by is wording.


----------



## win231 (Jun 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> They may have found a cure. Amazing results from the most recent drug trial.


Those "cures" & "breakthroughs" are announced on a regular basis.  They never materialize & aren't followed up on; we never hear of them again.
I read the purpose is to keep those big research grants coming in.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 22, 2022)

I will grab the needle and take it as fast I can!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> Those "cures" & "breakthroughs" are announced on a regular basis.  They never materialize & aren't followed up on; we never hear of them again.
> *I read the purpose is to keep those big research grants coming in*.


And it does. It won't surprise me if the _real_ breakthrough comes when profits from current treatments and big, expensive diagnostic machines start to plateau. Maybe that's finally happening.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> They may have found a cure. Amazing results from the most recent drug trial.


I am an optimist and am encouraged by these videos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 24, 2022)

Tish said:


> Unfortunately, it will be criticized and scrutinized, however, when the vaccine for cervical cancer was developed, it went really well over here.
> All my granddaughters have had it, to which I am very grateful.


this issue is in the fine print the HPV vaccine only effects a very tiny amount of POSSIBLE cases and types of cervical cancer..... but EVERYONE must have it $$$$$$$$
so if it helps with less then 3-5% .... the other 95% is still a possible ........
I am finding the wording on _commercials _for these vaccines .....
to mention only effect a small amount but does not give how small because people may think twice.

I see they keep coming out with more and more vaccines and even medications ............................ after the initial ones that promised better results were just not cutting it ....there are more and more for flu/ shingles / meningitis   and so many seem to NEED booster/ or companion vaccines ...... that is why the definition of vaccine in CDC / FDA world was re- worded .........

if a doctor gives me a pill that needs two extra to make it work correctly .... maybe the pill needs to be scrapped and made to actually do what it said without all the booster/ helper doses of companion meds....


----------



## win231 (Jun 24, 2022)

Jeni said:


> this issue is in the fine print the HPV vaccine only effects a very tiny amount of POSSIBLE cases and types of cervical cancer..... but EVERYONE must have it $$$$$$$$
> so if it helps with less then 3-5% .... the other 95% is still a possible ........
> I am finding the wording on _commercials _for these vaccines .....
> to mention only effect a small amount but does not give how small because people may think twice.
> ...


And that ridiculous new TV ad for the Meningitis vaccine.  Showing young, deaf people with both legs amputated, implying that's what will happen to you if you don't get the vaccine.
Yeah; keep that fear campaign going - without it, no sales.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> And that ridiculous new TV ad for the Meningitis vaccine.  Showing young, deaf people with both legs amputated, implying that's what will happen to you if you don't get the vaccine.
> Yeah; keep that fear campaign going - without it, no sales.


exactly while i am sure there are SOME with bad outcomes that visual is designed to make the watcher buy that is the ONLY outcome....


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I see they keep coming out with more and more vaccines and even medications ............................ after the initial ones that promised better results were just not cutting it ....there are more and more for flu/ shingles / meningitis and so many seem to NEED booster/ or companion vaccines ...... that is why the definition of vaccine in CDC / FDA world was re- worded .........
> 
> if a doctor gives me a pill that needs two extra to make it work correctly .... maybe the pill needs to be scrapped and made to actually do what it said without all the booster/ helper doses of companion meds....


When the jabs and meds failed,  but the makers did not want that known,  they came up with 'new' diseases, that is new names for the same diseases,  to fool the pts and the public and to keep the money rolling in in super tankers.  (trillions of doollers the last few years?) .

Meanwhile,  when people find out the benefits of a good sometimes strict diet,  they may find relief and joy and happiness and health,  like more people had before the drug revolution.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 24, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> When the jabs and meds failed,  but the makers did not want that known,  they came up with 'new' diseases, that is new names for the same diseases,  to fool the pts and the public and to keep the money rolling in in super tankers.  (trillions of doollers the last few years?) .
> 
> Meanwhile,  when people find out the benefits of a good sometimes strict diet,  they may find relief and joy and happiness and health,  like more people had before the drug revolution.


i call it disease alphabet soup ......... all of a sudden every disease you get type a/b/c and so on to explain why the first medication of jab did not fix it
 it is the elusive type Q


----------



## DaveA (Jun 24, 2022)

Thank the Lord, I had most of my invasive operations from childhood through my mid-40's.  Micro chips may not have been readily available back then.  If they were and having a government ordered "chip" installed during each operation, I'd have amassed 7 chips in all.  

No wonder we have folks running around like chickens in the hen yard, trying to be avoid the dreaded "chips".


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

DaveA said:


> Thank the Lord, I had most of my invasive operations from childhood through my mid-40's.  Micro chips may not have been readily available back then.  If they were and having a government ordered "chip" installed during each operation, I'd have amassed 7 chips in all.
> 
> No wonder we have folks running around like chickens in the hen yard, trying to be avoid the dreaded "chips".


haha yes,  a chicken at least knows enough not to want it's head chopped off.  
people don't have that much common sense any more, it seems.


----------



## David777 (Jun 24, 2022)

Cancer is not contagious, so very different personal rights issue.  Restrictions with COVID-19 were not about one's personal health but rather due to not having the right to infect others if possibly contagious.  That noted there are significant numbers of needle phobic that will always avoid receiving any mandatory injections.   Unfortunately our thin skinned politically correct media greatly avoided discussing needle phobics.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

"not having the right to infect others"  eh?  

What gave the druglords/makers the right to infect babies, children, women and men with toxic substances (some listed on the label, some not listed).

Other ways were better for centuries, to avoid disease.   And that was how several 'epidemics' were resolved before any medicine was used.   At the Panama Canal may be the best confirmed example(s).  

The dangers and side effects of jabs make them like russian roulette for everyone.   

The jabs developed by the Japanese , after just a couple of their little children died from the usa versions, years ago,   did not produce a death in anyone,  yet were forbidden to be used in the us.    Go figure what motives and profits were the reason why. 

The more anyone looks for the results of immunizations, for over a century,  the more they find the evidence of massive terrible useless and needless consequences for the born and the unborn.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Would it still be looked upon with suspicion as the covid vaccine has been? Would the conspiracy theorists still think it's because they're trying to microchip us, or any of the other bizarre claims that have been made about covid?


Do you or anyone else know how many people in Europe and in the usa have already voluntarily gotten a chip implanted ?   
Does anyone know one or more of the 34 cures used worldwide to cure cancer for the last few centuries ,  that are illegal in the usa ?    A lot of people have gone to Canada and to Mexico to be cured , and it worked for them and for thousands of others,  but they are not allowed to get the cure in the united states because of federal laws against it, and because it cannot be patented (and huge profits made).  

So how many people do y'all know who went somewhere outside the usa to get cured ?  

I met a pharmacist back in the 1980's who went for his skin cancer,  and it only took three weeks to cure it , visibly and by testing,  and a doctor who went in 1962 ,  and was cured with no side effects,  who used the cure quietly for about thirty years in St.Louis for hundreds of people at church , and outside church (church membership or attendance was not a criteria, but I met him thru people at church who were cured by him).


----------



## win231 (Jun 24, 2022)

David777 said:


> Cancer is not contagious, so very different personal rights issue.  Restrictions with COVID-19 were not about one's personal health but rather due to not having the right to infect others if possibly contagious.  That noted there are significant numbers of needle phobic that will always avoid receiving any mandatory injections.   Unfortunately our thin skinned politically correct media greatly avoided discussing needle phobics.


Yes, Covid is contagious.  But they've already admitted the vaccine does not prevent transmission.  
So that argument is not valid.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 24, 2022)

@Just Jeff 
As soon as you get cancer, if you do, let us know what you are going to do about it.  Will you be cured by some miracle in 3 weeks?  You are sure the creator will save you? You have no doubt you will be one of the "lucky ones" and don't have to worry about it at all?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

Blessed said:


> @Just Jeff
> As soon as you get cancer, if you do, let us know what you are going to do about it.  Will you be cured by some miracle in 3 weeks?  You are sure the creator will save you? You have no doubt you will be one of the "lucky ones" and don't have to worry about it at all?


I already had cancer several times the last thirty years,  and never ever took a drug for it.   Most people do not ever need to take a drug for it, but they are lied to and gullible enough to be persuaded to take a drug instead of doing what is known to cure them.

Loyola Medical University , Chicago area,  published this years/decades ago.  Everyone gets cancer many times a year.  Before the cancer is very big,   the body -with a decent immune system -  eliminates it easily,  easier than a cold.   

Malnutrition causes the effects of many legal named diseases, including cancer,  which go away when the cause is properly addressed, 
and usually always gets worse when drugs are used.  

The proof has been available for over a century.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, Covid is contagious.  But they've already admitted the vaccine does not prevent transmission.
> So that argument is not valid.


So what if it was or is contagious ?   It was admitted long ago,  and at the beginning of the fake pandemic,  that less than three percent might suffer consequences at all.   It turned out to be less than one percent suffered from the consequences of any virus,  but most people suffered from all that the government and the doctors under pharrmakeia  do/did/continue.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 24, 2022)

Yea right, like I would believe what you say!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

What would you have the body do with any cancer before it is big enough for the doctors to discover it ?  

You believe the liars.   

I don't lie.

A lot of people believe the lies.

They don't believe me either.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 24, 2022)

I can't imagine why they don't believe you. You seem to be the so called resident expert on most things.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I can't imagine why they don't believe you. You seem to be the so called resident expert on most things.


You can imagine why they don't believe me,   same reason you don't.   

I do not accept nor believe the lies anymore,  and instead expose them as necessary for the truth to be heard.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 24, 2022)

Little children and dogs can see through the lies better than trained or educated adults can,  it seems clear.  

Little children can understand when they are told the truth.   

They also can see in the face when someone is lying to them.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2022)

I would willingly take it like I took the Polio Vaccine when I was a child.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> They may have found a cure. Amazing results from the most recent drug trial.


That's amazing ! can you imagine how many life's could be saved?


----------



## win231 (Jun 25, 2022)

Jeni said:


> exactly while i am sure there are SOME with bad outcomes that visual is designed to make the watcher buy that is the ONLY outcome....


And how do we know how that man lost his legs?  or how that other person became deaf?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 30, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> That's amazing ! can you imagine how many life's could be saved?


Why imagine ?   See the real story historically.   The diet changes necessary , when done,  "save" about ninety-five percent -  much much higher success rate than any toxic drug treatment, eh ?


----------



## Leann (Jun 30, 2022)

Having recently been treated for cancer, I would say YES, I would accept a vaccine.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Leann said:


> Having recently been treated for cancer, I would say YES, I would accept a vaccine.


What if you found out that it can be prevented and treated successfully by diet changes in almost all cases ?  
And that the vaccines have all been proven harmful. 
"All Vaccines Cause Harm"  has been published with scientific and medical proof, also in layman's terms - easy to understand....,  
of course the druglords do not like that at all,  it exposes their own corrupt seed and ungodly profits from dangerous toxins..


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

How did the druglords/makers get control of congress, etc ? 

"People also ask
Does the pharmaceutical industry lobby?
The healthcare industry is the second largest industry lobbying group in the United States behind the finance sector. It donated more than $600 million to politicians ahead of the 2020 elections. The pharmaceutical industry has spent ​hundreds of millions of dollars per year to sway federal and state policy."​


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 1, 2022)

Ronni said:


> .........do you think it would be as hotly debated and politicized and the Covid vaccine? Do you think it would be as divisive?


Who knows, I would hope not.  No matter, if it was effective I would do it.

Just got my second shingles shot.


----------



## Leann (Jul 1, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> What if you found out that it can be prevented and treated successfully by diet changes in almost all cases ?
> And that the vaccines have all been proven harmful.
> "All Vaccines Cause Harm"  has been published with scientific and medical proof, also in layman's terms - easy to understand....,
> of course the druglords do not like that at all,  it exposes their own corrupt seed and ungodly profits from dangerous toxins..


How do you explain children who develop cancer? Or people with inherited cancer syndromes? Sorry, I don't agree with your statement that almost all cancers can be prevented and successfully treated by diet.

And, btw, there is ZERO scientific evidence published in peer-reviewed medical journals that they type of cancer I had could be successfully treated by diet. And without disclosing too much about myself or my background, I KNOW what I'm talking about.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm wondering would its cost be a dividing factor. Would it be cost prohibitive to the poor and lower middle class. If so, there might wind up being a political element involved. Since cancer is not a communicable disease, however, I don't think those who got it and those who didn't would antagonize one another.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2022)

Ronni said:


> .........do you think it would be as hotly debated and politicized and the Covid vaccine? Do you think it would be as divisive?


From the start of the last century until about the middle there was one that worked easily for most cancers.  
Was it hotly debated?  
Was it politicized ? 
Was it divisive ? 

Who cares.  It works still.  Just not in the usa.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2022)

Ronni said:


> .........do you think it would be as hotly debated and politicized and the Covid vaccine? Do you think it would be as divisive?


From the start of the last century until about the middle there was one that worked easily for most cancers.  
Was it hotly debated?  
Was it politicized ? 
Was it divisive ? 

Who cares.  It works still.  Just not in the usa.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2022)

Leann said:


> How do you explain children who develop cancer? Or people with inherited cancer syndromes? Sorry, I don't agree with your statement that almost all cancers can be prevented and successfully treated by diet.


What country were you brought up in and taught in ?


----------



## Leann (Jul 13, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> What country were you brought up in and taught in ?


I'm not engaging with you. If it were just a matter of diet (according to you) then there wouldn't be any diseases, not just cancer. You're welcome to your theories and I hope they work for you but for me, I'll stick with what the data shows and what REAL scientists extrapolate from the data.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2022)

Leann said:


> I'm not engaging with you. If it were just a matter of diet (according to you) then there wouldn't be any diseases, not just cancer. You're welcome to your theories and I hope they work for you but for me, I'll stick with what the data shows and what REAL scientists extrapolate from the data.


Not according to me.  According to all history and truth.   The more people take drugs,  the more disease there is.  The more food was altered, to not have the nutrition needed for healthy lives, the more sicknesses .   Look up the seven tribes who had no sickness when they were discovered.    Look up what happened in different countries when "white man's" processed food / fast food was started - always disease increased. 

So if you never learned to eat healthy,  to stay and remain healthy, by eating the right foods then ?

That's a shame,  not just for you,  but for all the little children and old people and everyone in between who is sick because they ate something bad for them.

No need to "engage"or reply to me. 

Find the centuries old books on maintaining health and what was always known before the

drug lords took over.

Everyone either learned the truth about health,   or they learned what the "new" world wants them to think.

Both are always opposed to each other,   like you and I are.   
p.s.  I put you on ignore so I won't see your posts nor reply to them any more,  unless you change.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 13, 2022)

That's true. A year before the covid-19 vaccine came out, nobody was dying from the virus. A year after the vaccine came out, thousands of people were dying every day. That's proof that vaccines kill!

Also, look at all the people who enter a hospital alive and kicking, only to have their dead bodies wheeled out a few weeks later. That's proof that hospitals kill!

NaturalNews has the real scoop! 
*Prepare for nuclear missile strikes against multiple US cities
Tech industry develops AI mind-reading technology capable of measuring citizen loyalty to government
Doctors SUE Twitter: “Silenced” after posting truthful information about covid

WE'RE ALL Gonna DIE!!!*


----------



## John cycling (Jul 13, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> A year before the covid-19 vaccine came out, nobody was dying from the virus. A year after the vaccine came out, thousands of people were dying every day. That's proof that vaccines kill!
> 
> Also, look at all the people who enter a hospital alive and kicking, only to have their dead bodies wheeled out a few weeks later. That's proof that hospitals kill!



All of these things have been easy to see from the very beginning.
Yet many people still have their eyes shut, and refuse to see what is right in front of them.

"There are none so blind as those who will not see.
The most deluded people are those who choose to ignore what they already know." -- John Heywood, 1546

@Warrigal @Ronni
"The wolves have come out with a conclusive study that shows wolves attacking chickens is good for the chickens, helps to increase survival from viruses, and that no chickens have actually died from the wolf bite injections.

"The conspiracy chickens who claim wolves are killing chickens with their wolf bite injections don't have any scientific expertise or studies to back this up that have been approved by the wolf's corporations.  Only approved wolf corporation studies should be relied on, not hysterical chicken conspiracy theorists who don't know what they're cackling about.

"There's no truth to the rumors that millions of chickens have died from wolf bite injections and been eaten by wolves.  All of the wolves are here to help all the chickens, not to harm them."


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2022)

Tish said:


> Unfortunately, it will be criticized and scrutinized, however, when the vaccine for cervical cancer was developed, it went really well over here.
> All my granddaughters have had it, to which I am very grateful.


My first thought too, Tish. Most mothers made sure that their daughters were vaccinated but there were some people who objected on the grounds that it would encourage promiscuity in teens.

The program has been successful and was expanded to include teenage boys too because they can be carriers of the virus (HPV - human papilloma virus) that causes cervical cancer. They will still be carriers as adult men if they are not vaccinated early.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2022)

Jeni said:


> this issue is in the fine print the HPV vaccine only effects a very tiny amount of POSSIBLE cases and types of cervical cancer..... but EVERYONE must have it $$$$$$$$
> so if it helps with less then 3-5% .... the other 95% is still a possible ........
> I am finding the wording on _commercials _for these vaccines .....
> to mention only effect a small amount but does not give how small because people may think twice.
> ...


3% is wildly inaccurate

*Large Study Confirms that HPV Vaccine Prevents Cervical Cancer*​*
October 14, 2020, by NCI Staff






A new study confirms that widespread use of the HPV vaccine reduces the incidence of cervical cancer, particularly for women who are vaccinated when they are younger.

In what many global health leaders are calling a milestone study, researchers in Sweden have confirmed that widespread use of the human papillomavirus (HPV) vaccine dramatically reduces the number of women who will develop cervical cancer.

In the study of nearly 1.7 million women, the vaccine’s efficacy was particularly pronounced among girls vaccinated before age 17, among whom there was a nearly 90% reduction in cervical cancer incidence during the 11-year study period (2006 through 2017) compared with the incidence in women who had not been vaccinated.

“This is a vaccine against cancer, which can save lives,” said the study’s leader, Jiayao Lei, Ph.D., of the Karolinska Institute in Stockholm.

On Twitter, Noel Brewer, Ph.D., who studies cancer prevention and HPV vaccines at the University of North Carolina, called the study results “incredibly powerful.” The findings were published September 30 in the New England Journal of Medicine.

Studies and clinical trials to date have consistently shown that HPV vaccines are extremely effective at reducing infections with the types of the virus that can lead to cancer, as well as cervical precancers. But because of the long time between infection and cancer, it had yet to be shown that HPV vaccination prevents cervical cancers.

“Because HPV vaccination prevents persistent HPV infection and cervical precancer, the precursors to cervical cancer, we were confident we would eventually observe that HPV vaccination prevents cervical cancer. We also knew it would take time to observe that,” said Aimée R. Kreimer, Ph.D., of NCI’s Division of Cancer Epidemiology and Genetics, who studies HPV vaccines and cancer prevention.

“Cervical cancer can be a devastating diagnosis,” said Abbey Berenson, M.D., Ph.D., who specializes in women’s health at the University of Texas Medical Branch. The study results, Dr. Berenson continued, “send an incredibly important message” about the impact widespread use of the HPV vaccine can have.
*
*The Missing Piece of Evidence*​*Large clinical trials of HPV vaccines—which enrolled thousands of participants and followed them over time—assessed their ability to prevent cervical infections with cancer-causing types of HPV and the development of precancerous lesions in the cervix that can result from those infections.

The clinical trials did not measure whether the vaccine prevents cervical cancer because precancerous lesions in the cervix found during a clinical trial would be treated, preventing their progression to cancer, Dr. Kreimer explained.

The Swedish study, however, looked back in time at a huge population of women. And for their study, the Swedish researchers had two factors in their favor: the individual-level data in the country’s nationwide public health registry and the fact that, beginning in 2007, the country has conducted a series of nationwide HPV vaccination programs.

The Swedish study isn’t the first large population-based study of HPV vaccines. In Australia, for example, researchers have shown that the country’s universal HPV vaccination program, launched in 2007, led to massive declines in infections with the HPV types covered by the vaccine, while also protecting against HPV infections in unvaccinated people, a phenomenon known as herd immunity.

It’s logical to conclude that if the vaccine slashes infections with cancer-causing HPV types and the development of advanced precancerous cervical lesions in women, then far fewer diagnoses of invasive cervical cancers should follow in the ensuing years, Dr. Berenson said.

Nevertheless, no studies had gone on long enough to deliver that logic to its anticipated result. 

Link-  **Study Confirms HPV Vaccine Prevents Cervical Cancer - NCI*


----------



## Ronni (Jul 14, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> What would you have the body do with any cancer before it is big enough for the doctors to discover it ?
> 
> You believe the liars.
> 
> ...


It is difficult to believe you when you don’t cite sources, references, studies.

You don’t link to the information you provide here so it comes across as just your opinion when your only source data are anecdotal information regarding a pharmacist you met in the 80’s or a doctor in the 60’s, or vague references to “they” and “them” and China and the Panama Canal.

If you’re frustrated that no one believes you, then be more believable. Cite your source. Link your reference. Let the data speak for itself.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 14, 2022)

It would still be politicized, but not to the same extent.  Most people understand that cancer is real, but there are some that would still refuse vaccination.  It wouldn't make any difference to society, because cancer is not contagious and does not cause pandemics.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 14, 2022)

"Gardasil 9 vaccine prevents diseases caused only by HPV types *6, 11, 16, 18, 31, 33, 45, 52, and 58*. It will not prevent diseases caused by other types of HPV.

Like any vaccine, the Gardasil 9 may not provide protection from disease in every person."
this was except from site on this one 

 Lets use logic the all HPV types are numbered 1- thru however many .....the highlighted part shows that only covers 9 types and even if 58 was last # is a portion of HPV strains........
There also has been a more recent push to have *adults thru age 45* take these shots ... even though they are NOT even close to as effective in adult as they would be to kids age 9-12......
so why ? $$$$$$$$$ 
I am all for preventative vaccines............. but this one as well as a few others only work on SOME types of disease and FULL disclosure of % who would have developed a disease is hard to find.    
It is actually marketed as "it may only happen to a small percent but if your child ends up in that percent YOU failed in possibly protecting them"


----------



## JustDave (Jul 14, 2022)

I've avoided the shingles vaccination because of the expense, but I do consider getting them.


----------



## win231 (Jul 14, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> They were leery of it here & refusing it for their children.


Thinking people are leery & they don't buy everything they're sold.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 14, 2022)

Ronni said:


> It is difficult to believe you when you don’t cite sources, references, studies.
> 
> You don’t link to the information you provide here so it comes across as just your opinion when your only source data are anecdotal information regarding a pharmacist you met in the 80’s or a doctor in the 60’s, or vague references to “they” and “them” and China and the Panama Canal.
> 
> If you’re frustrated that no one believes you, then be more believable. Cite your source. Link your reference. Let the data speak for itself.


If it's stupid, but it works, it ain't stupid!


----------



## Ronni (Jul 14, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> If it's stupid, but it works, it ain't stupid!


For anyone who doesn’t know, that’s my forum signature at the bottom of each of my posts. 

@Just Jeff Trying to be cute as an obfuscation or misdirection doesn’t deflect my queries about links, references, peer reviewed studies, data sources etc  for your claims.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 14, 2022)

Ronni said:


> For anyone who doesn’t know, that’s my forum signature at the bottom of each of my posts.
> 
> @Just Jeff Trying to be cute as an obfuscation or misdirection doesn’t deflect my queries about links, references, peer reviewed studies, data sources etc  for your claims.


It works,  regardless if you think stupid or not.

If you wanted to know where the library or a gas station or a grocery store is,   you'd look it up.

If you want to know how doctors cured cancer legally before the druggies made it illegal by fed law in the usa, 
look it up in the books written over the last century that describe how successful they were daily for years,  and how simple it was.


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 14, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I've avoided the shingles vaccination because of the expense, but I do consider getting them.


I got the first shingles vaccine that came out about ten years ago.  Now they are saying get the new one.  I probably will, but I am concerned about the expense also.  I wish Medicare covered it.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 14, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> It works,  regardless if you think stupid or not.
> 
> If you wanted to know where the library or a gas station or a grocery store is,   you'd look it up.
> 
> ...


Ah hell no, you don’t get to dodge the claims YOU made by telling ME to look it up.  

Either cite your source with an appropriate reference, link or study, or quit making claims you can’t prove.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 14, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> It works,  regardless if you think stupid or not.
> 
> If you wanted to know where the library or a gas station or a grocery store is,   you'd look it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 14, 2022)

Leann said:


> I'm not engaging with you. If it were just a matter of diet (according to you) then there wouldn't be any diseases, not just cancer. You're welcome to your theories and I hope they work for you but for me, I'll stick with what the data shows and what REAL scientists extrapolate from the data.


Great decision, Leeann.  I think you scared him because he put you on Ignore, which is really just taking his toys and going home.  Not worth anyone's time.


----------



## Leann (Jul 15, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Great decision, Leeann.  I think you scared him because he put you on Ignore, which is really just taking his toys and going home.  Not worth anyone's time.


Thanks, @dseag2. I have extensive, specific knowledge about the nonsense he's spewing and I just couldn't engage with him. I'm not saying that the food we eat doesn't contribute to health because we know it does but to make blanket statements that cancer is caused by diet is false and misleading. The very first patient I met some 30 plus years ago was a young woman who was in her early 30s. After saying hello to her, she burst into tears and said "I did everything right, I exercised, I ate healthy food, I never smoked or drank, I stayed out of the sun and now I have invasive breast cancer". I never forgot that moment.

I worked extensively in molecular oncology research. Cancer is not one disease, there are several hundred kinds. I have been diagnosed with one of them and have undergone treatment. For anyone to purport that cancer can be prevented and successfully treated by diet is woefully misinformed. I can cite scientific literature in peer-reviewed journals by renowned scientists to counter that assertion.

Again, I'm not saying diet isn't critically important to health but I am saying that there are many other factors at play that contribute to it.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> View attachment 229408





dseag2 said:


> Great decision, Leeann.  I think you scared him because he put you on Ignore, which is really just taking his toys and going home.  Not worth anyone's time.


Tis not I , 

"but you are so wrong",  it is not even funny .....  it is tragically heart breaking.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Ah hell no, you don’t get to dodge the claims YOU made by telling ME to look it up.
> 
> Either cite your source with an appropriate reference, link or study, or quit making claims you can’t prove.


You and others just go on as you have,  getting toxins injected that are known and proven for a century to cause crib death,  autism,  seizures,  lower iq,  and other problems ,  just because someone told you to.

No worry about claims.   You get what you look for.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

John cycling said:


> All of these things have been easy to see from the very beginning.
> Yet many people still have their eyes shut, and refuse to see what is right in front of them.
> "There are none so blind as those who will not see.
> The most deluded people are those who choose to ignore what they already know." -- John Heywood, 1546
> @Warrigal @Ronni





John cycling said:


> "The wolves have come out with a conclusive study that shows wolves attacking chickens is good for the chickens, helps to increase survival from viruses, and that no chickens have actually died from the wolf bite injections.





John cycling said:


> "The conspiracy chickens who claim wolves are killing chickens with their wolf bite injections don't have any scientific expertise or studies to back this up that have been approved by the wolf's corporations.  Only approved wolf corporation studies should be relied on, not hysterical chicken conspiracy theorists who don't know what they're cackling about.
> "There's no truth to the rumors that millions of chickens have died from wolf bite injections and been eaten by wolves.  All of the wolves are here to help all the chickens, not to harm them."


When the wolves and foxes rule and control the population,   .....


----------



## Ronni (Jul 15, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> You and others just go on as you have,  getting toxins injected that are known and proven for a century to cause crib death,  autism,  seizures,  lower iq,  and other problems ,  just because someone told you to.
> 
> No worry about claims.   You get what you look for.



There you go again making all of these threatening claims with not one single reference or link or study. And you think WE’RE the sheep!!


----------



## Blessed (Jul 15, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> I already had cancer several times the last thirty years,  and never ever took a drug for it.   Most people do not ever need to take a drug for it, but they are lied to and gullible enough to be persuaded to take a drug instead of doing what is known to cure them.
> 
> Loyola Medical University , Chicago area,  published this years/decades ago.  Everyone gets cancer many times a year.  Before the cancer is very big,   the body -with a decent immune system -  eliminates it easily,  easier than a cold.
> 
> ...


How did you know you had cancer several times?  What type was it?  How was it diagnosed? Did you see a doctor? How did you cure yourself?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> How did you know you had cancer several times?  What type was it?  How was it diagnosed? Did you see a doctor? How did you cure yourself?


I believe that I already told you several times in the past about family friend, work partner pharmacist, and doctor , 

and you chose to say you won't believe it.  That's on you.   

Keep searching until you find out though,  if you want to learn and to know the truth.    So far, it looks like you choose to believe whose who have tricked almost everyone so far for generations.   For all who choose like that,  nothing good can be done as far as I know or am aware.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 15, 2022)

No problem, knew we would not get any answers from you.  You are just all huff and puff.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> No problem, knew we would not get any answers from you.  You are just all huff and puff.


You et al give people no hope for curing diseases,  when the cures have been available for longer than you and your parents have been alive.  

If you or your parents or your teachers or your neighbors wanted to find the cures,  it was relatively simple to find and prove.   But it costs a lot to turn away from formerly trusted, though untrustworthy relatives or teachers or doctors or sources,  right ?     Giving up what likely sustained you for many years is a great obstacle to overcome.  Very few , or few people,  are willing to pay the price for truth today.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Yea right, like I would believe what you say!


Everything I said has been long ago vetted,  tested,  proven,  or as they say "the proof is in the pudding" ?   

Lies dominate America.  Like Bobby Fisher famously, or infamously stated "America is lies and thefts!" ....  and this was noted by millions of other people and peoples over the last century as well.

So everyone grows up surrounded by lies,  with very few exceptions here or anywhere. 

THe truth ?   Is rarely every heard,  and is more valuable than gold.  

Still no need to believe everything I say,  until you prove it for yourself and turn away from the deceptions that you listened to for the last several decades.   No one honest thinks the usa government or corporations tell the truth ,  no more than lawyers or drug lords do, or used car salesmen,  or priests, or religions, or anyone who wants money more than truth.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 15, 2022)

Why can you just not give a straight answer?  I know that a healthy diet, good physical hard work, not drinking or smoking is the way to go. My father died of a massive cardiac event at 36.  He was in the air force, a lot of pressure and did not take care of his self and had a family history.  My mother lived until 90, she did take care of her self, no smoking, no drinking, very active, and mostly vegan her whole life. 
I admit that my husband died of skin cancer after many years of working in the sun. He had basal cell carcinoma on of the most curable cancers known to man.  The doctors said it was removed and there was nothing more to worry about.  He went for years for a physical all over the body check looking for any basal cell.  It was always addressed.  No, basal cell does not metasize, guess what it can and it does.  It very very rare, but it happens.  Guess what, you can look it up.  After normal cancer drugs, cisplatin, carboplatin and taxotere and the horrible effects we got into a clinical trial.  The trial was being done in Scottsdale, AZ. at TGen clinical research. The doctor that led the study was Daniel Von Hoff.  The drug was GDC-0449. Guess what you can look it up.  It was known as the hedgehog study.  

It not only slowed but shrunk the cancer.  My husband was able to live a somewhat normal life on this drug.  No ill side effects.  The study paid for everything, our airfare, hotels, food, gas and any tests, surgerys for his care and for me to be there with him. 

The drug was FDA approved not shortly after my husbands death.  It has given many families more time together, like it did ours, and was a definite step forward in cancer care.  So, yes I think you are full of bull, you can go look all of this up, it is right there for anyone to see.  I hope I have given you enough information.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

All you said was hogwash from those who make a living off the backs of others, suppressing the truth for over a century now. 
As noted before many time, as long as someone trusts those who are more interested in money than truth,  they cannot be helped.

Over 2 dozen different cures for cancer used worldwide,  over a dozen in the usa alone,  were proven decades ago,  and are suppressed.


https://allianceforadvancedhealth.com/cancer-cure-hidden-49-years/
excerpts:
"It’s a breakthrough that could cost Big Pharma billions – so don’t expect to hear about it from our government or at your mainstream doctor’s office.
But this breakthrough therapy could end up _saving your life_.
The legendary chemist Linus Pauling won TWO Nobel Prizes in his lifetime.
And he should have won a third.
*Back in 1968, Pauling proved that massive doses of vitamin C could prevent and even kill cancer – all without serious side effects.*
And you can bet that scared the pants off the drug companies and mainstream medical establishment folks who were making a fortune off of chemotherapy and radiation."

"The researchers determined that IVC signals faulty stem cells to die off rather than fight to survive and spread, as malignant cells do.
But this isn’t the first research to prove IVC stops cancer… just the latest.
In a study from the University of Salford in England, vitamin C was found to be an impressive *ten times more effective* than Big Pharma drugs at cutting off the metabolism of cancer stem cells.
And in another study, adding IVC to common chemotherapy drugs for pancreatic cancer more than DOUBLED survival times.
So why aren’t cancer patients being told about this?
Greedy drug corporations don’t want us to know that there are safer, natural options to fighting cancer.
Vitamin C is cheap and cannot be patented so there is no financial motivation for cancer clinics to promote it over other, more profitable, treatments."


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Why can you just not give a straight answer?


I did several times, or all the time.   You said / posted/ you don't believe the truthful answers.   
That's on you.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 15, 2022)

WOW That was a quick response!! I am so surprised that you had the time, in 6 minutes to go and look up all that information on google and really read and understand. You are a miracle own your own.  Speed reader that takes the time to fully digest the information you have been given.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> WOW That was a quick response!! I am so surprised that you had the time, in 6 minutes to go and look up all that information on google and really read and understand. You are a miracle own your own.  Speed reader that takes the time to fully digest the information you have been given.


Are you being dense on purpose.  
I learned the truth decades ago,  while still in pharmacy.
I've known about Linus Pauling (and many of the others) for decades - the Nobel Prize Winner who proved the cure for cancer.

You don't have to believe him.  Go ahead and continue believing the ones making money suppressing the truth.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> WOW That was a quick response!! I am so surprised that you had the time, in 6 minutes to go and look up all that information on google and really read and understand. You are a miracle own your own.  Speed reader that takes the time to fully digest the information you have been given.


I've always posted the truth  --  something few others are able to say honestly.   

You have not accepted the truth ,  and continue resisting it and not even looking for it ,   who knows why ? 

You and others have a whole society that loves the way you think - believing what you all were conditioned to believe,  to go along with the money / power/ brokers.  So you all have each other and a lot of others to keep you company and to continue patting you on the back.  Too bad it is not in truth nor healthy though.  Just the opposite.  

Never-the-less,  if you decide to look into any or all that I have posted,   if seeking the truth and always seek the truth,  you will (or may be at least) well rewarded.

If you loved the truth,  you would believe what I said.  It all has been tested true,  long before you asked me any questions.

"If there were a cancer vaccine developed.......​Yea right, like I would believe what you say!
Blessed
Post #37
Jun 24, 2022
Forum: Coronavirus Disease (COVID-19)"


----------



## Blessed (Jul 15, 2022)

Okay, you just go right ahead in your brain, round and round you go. where you stop no one knows.  Don't look at anymore information, don't do any research that is current today, don't consider that other people might know something.  Live in the dream world you have built.  Rely on things you have read or seen decades ago that you accept as truth.  Don't consider anything else, keep refusing to give your real true experiences, your cancer, what kind, how it was diagnosed, how it was cured, what doctors you saw, what treatment you recieved.  Could it be because it never, none of it happened.  You just live in a world where you and only you have the answer to all things.  Oh I get it now, your name is not JustJeff it is God the all powerful and we must not question you.  We are all mere mortals that best heed your word.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Okay, you just go right ahead in your brain, round and round you go. where you stop no one knows. Don't look at anymore information, don't do any research that is current today, don't consider that other people might know something.


*If you know a simple, inexpensive ,  non-toxic,  way to cure a disease,  post it.    *

If you know an expensive, toxic, painful way to treat but not cure a disease, a way that causes more disease in fact,  WHY would anyone want to know that ? 

See ?   Look for good,  not bad ways.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 15, 2022)

There has just been a posting from Matrix, I believe this is his way of saying cut it out.  If you can't back it up with actual confirming information to leave it alone.  So at that, I have posted things, real researchers, real doctors, real drugs and real results.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> There has just been a posting from Matrix, I believe this is his way of saying cut it out.  If you can't back it up with actual confirming information to leave it alone.  So at that, I have posted things, real researchers, real doctors, real drugs and real results.


See post 84 for one of the simplest, proven, frequently naturally used for decades methods .   "real results",  "real researchers"  as you claim.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> *Back in 1968, Pauling proved that massive doses of vitamin C could prevent and even kill cancer – all without serious side effects.*
> And you can bet that scared the pants off the drug companies and mainstream medical establishment folks who were making a fortune off of chemotherapy and radiation."
> 
> "The researchers determined that IVC signals faulty stem cells to die off rather than fight to survive and spread, as malignant cells do.
> ...


Sorry to disagree with you here. I have great respect for Linus Pauling and his work as a chemist but he was fixated on Vit C as a magic cure all.  He started out claiming that massive doses could prevent the common cold and moved on from there. 

This article outlines what I am talking about. There are probably better sources but they are too academic for most of us, including me.



> High dose vitamin C and cancer: Has Linus Pauling been vindicated?​
> Treating cancer with high-doses of vitamin C is a zombie idea that began with Linus Pauling, and has failed to die ever since. But has new research vindicated this idea? No. No in any meaningful way. This work is the very definition of a long run for a short slide.
> 
> David Gorski on August 18, 2008
> ...


Anyone interested in the long answer can read on here -

High dose vitamin C and cancer: Has Linus Pauling been vindicated? | Science-Based Medicine (sciencebasedmedicine.org)

Linus Pauling was awarded his Nobel prize  “for his research into the nature of the chemical bond and its application to the elucidation of the structure of complex substances”

He wrote an excellent chemistry book for university science students and I loved him for its clarity and ease of understanding, but I do think that he lost the plot over Vitamin C.
​


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> He wrote an excellent chemistry book for university science students and I loved him for its clarity and ease of understanding, but I do think that he lost the plot over Vitamin C.


The drug lords do not want his work to be recognized,  they did the same to Max Gerson, MD,  and dozens or hundreds of others.

Just vitamin c by itself may or may not help someone,  anyone,  a lot.  Good sound nutritional support with all the necessary fundamentals for someone are needed also,  whether daily or weekly ,  and might only be discovered by testing (outside the ama/pharmakeia control),  or by trial and error,  or/and by someone with decade of experience. 

Many others have rightly and honestly discovered the helpfulness of vitamin c,   and likewise we must ignore those who make money with slash poison and burn methods as they don't want it known.

It also happens to be safe to "experiment" with , for most people,  and yes it may be best to get someone experienced with all the nutrition needed.   See "Nutrition the Cancer Answer" for a lot more simple proven help.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 15, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> I've always posted the truth  --  something few others are able to say honestly.
> 
> You have not accepted the truth ,  and continue resisting it and not even looking for it ,   who knows why ?
> 
> ...




sorry matrix just did not recently post, you pulled from a notice he sent out regarding the Covid Vaccine.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Anyone interested in the long answer can read on here -


Just to be sure,  I went to the link.   It looks like it is pharmakeia based,  and false,  not trustworthy at all.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Just to be sure,  I went to the link.   It looks like it is pharmakeia based,  and false,  not trustworthy at all.


Did you read it?

It doesn't read like witchcraft to me.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> If you know a simple, inexpensive , non-toxic, way to cure a disease, post it.


If you do not know,  then look for it.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Did you read it?


Did you read ? >


Just Jeff said:


> Just to be sure,*  I went to the link.   It looks like it is pharmakeia based,  and false,*  not trustworthy at all.



If I gave you a link or a book that started : Adolf Hitler was a wonderful man, and we should listen to him.
Would you read the link or the book ?

Bad sources and bad company corrupt (even) good morals.  They do not help.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2022)

That is quite a leap of logic. I have stated my respect for Pauling's work on chemical bonds.
That does not mean that his work on Vitamin C is equally worthy.

One of these days I might find the time to read Mein Kampf out of curiosity but I haven't so far.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 15, 2022)

No, he did not read it, he is not going to read or research anything anyone else has given to him.  What he thinks is the only way to think, there are not other possiblities.  That would just be a bullet in the chamber, it would destroy him if found information that went against his beliefs.

The only information that I can give is what I have lived.  I do not hold any degrees, I am not a doctor.  I am only a woman that watched her husband suffer thru cancer.  That doctors said he had about 8 months and we got 5 years and 1 month due to a phase 1 clinical trial.  For that, I will be forever grateful. I will not be afraid to try something new like a vaccince.  May not work for me but if it can improve the possibilties for future generations, it is worth the risk for me at this stage of my life.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> That is quite a leap of logic. I have stated my respect for Pauling's work on chemical bonds.
> That does not mean that his work on Vitamin C is equally worthy.
> 
> One of these days I might find the time to read Mein Kampf out of curiosity but I haven't so far.


Just do not be the cat that died of curiosity then.

Vitamin C was proven by hundreds or thousands of doctors historically in the usa and more particularly in Europe and clinics there,  against much of what citizens in the usa 'fear' needlessly.

If and when it is learned by you how much vitamin c is needed in humans,  and how much disease is from deficiency, 
your tune will change totally.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> The only information that I can give is what I have lived.


That's right.   If you had learned ever what was better to do,  would you have done it so you could report better results today ?   
What you posted does not look good for anyone, briefly.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Blessed said:


> No, he did not read it, he is not going to read or research anything anyone else has given to him.





Warrigal said:


> Did you read it?
> 
> It doesn't read like witchcraft to me.


What word in the original Bible is almost always translated witchcraft and sorcery ?    hint:  pharmacy.

From previous link re vitamin C effectiveness: >>
"Plus, Big Pharma and the cancer industry have worked hard to make us think alternative therapies like IVC are risky, despite the fact that vitamin C has been shown to leave healthy cells completely alone.

Even at high concentrations, there are almost no side effects from IVC."


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Did you read it?
> 
> It doesn't read like witchcraft to me.


Nor to billions of other people worldwide "bewitched" by pharmacy,  eh ?  

Okay,  that's a huge leap (though true)  instead of a small step.     Let it rest on a back burner if God Permits,  and look for healthy ways to help sick people.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> That is quite a leap of logic. I have stated my respect for Pauling's work on chemical bonds.
> That does not mean that his work on Vitamin C is equally worthy.
> 
> One of these days I might find the time to read Mein Kampf out of curiosity but I haven't so far.


Okay,  a tid bit more - did you know there once was, not too long ago,  a large clinic in Australia known worldwide for curing cancer ?

Without any drugs , surgery (except when needed, not too often though),  and never radiation.  i.e. no poison/slash/burn methods.

The clinic was forced to close,  but the website may still be available , including access to the book or part of the book "Escape the sickness industry".   It used to be part of the site doctorsaredangerous ,  and may or may not still be readable or obtainable there.

Other clinics around the world,  in Europe , usa,  mexico, etc have for decades past been providing avenues of health to people who flocked to them,  and just by word of mouth,  and were helped. 

Yes,  there were also some fraudulent clinics, etc,  just like there are in the usa in every state today.  Don't go to nor trust the fraudulent places like I did once or more times before I found out.  You might just have to go though, if there is no other way to find out first hand.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2022)

I did not know that. Any details?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I did not know that. Any details?


I'll look,  you look too if you can.  "doctorsaredangerous" dot com .....   I'm checking now. ...
....
..
I THINK this is it >> 
"Doctors are Dangerous: Home​https://doctorsaredangerous.com
Legal Disclaimer: The products, articles and other content on www._doctorsaredangerous_.com are not offered for the diagnosis, cure, mitigation, treatment, ..."
===============================================

The "Leagl Disclaimer" is a requirement on every source of information about known and proven cures for almost any disease, 

to "protect" the false authority of pharmakeia worldwide.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 15, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I did not know that. Any details?


It is not as good as it once was....   I don't think cannabis used to be a part of the site.    Hopefully the rest, some or most of the information is still okay.

It used to take weeks or months to just lightly read the various links and information on the whole site , and I don't remember how long the book is.   
Think of it like opening a door a little bit,  to get a glimpse of what has been possible for centuries,  and 
hold everything lightly - not tightly - until 
there's time to verify from unrelated sites and unrelated books and so forth how much of the information is good and accurate and so forth.

It is a whole new paradigm/ a whole new way of seeing after having the wool pulled over our eyes for over a century now.

And it is wonderful ,  the new way to look at health,  not to expect sickness to win , 
and never to be scared of any sickness ever, at all.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 16, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Are you being dense on purpose.
> I learned the truth decades ago,  while still in pharmacy.
> I've known about Linus Pauling (and many of the others) for decades - the Nobel Prize Winner who proved the cure for cancer.
> 
> You don't have to believe him.  Go ahead and continue believing the ones making money suppressing the truth.


Linux Pauling died of prostate cancer.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 16, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Linux Pauling died of prostate cancer.


So did Maureen Salaman. oops... pancreatic cancer.  After helping cure tens of thousands, maybe more, along with thousands of usa licensed doctors in the NHF over the last 60 years or more.

There are very few miracle cures/ panaceas/  that work 100% of the time for cancer.   The closest to 'perfect' healer in the usa reported was 9997 out of 10,000.

yet there is a large number of remedies,  even you could find,  if you looked.   You will find what you look for,  God Willing.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 16, 2022)

Thank you for admitting that people that said what they thought would cure cancer but in the end died of the disease.  By that, you are at least saying there is no solid cure or way to prevent it.  Even the most educated people still lose their lives to cancer everyday.  People that have enough money to travel the world and pay for the most expensive treatments still die from cancer everyday.  This is true with many life threatening diseases. These things do not care how educated, famous or rich, there is no escape. If you are the poor or if you are the rich nothing can be done.  The only thing you can do is try to live a healthy, active life to prevent disease but even then genetics come into play.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 16, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> I'll look,  you look too if you can.  "doctorsaredangerous" dot com .....   I'm checking now. ...
> ....
> ..
> I THINK this is it >>
> ...


I did look and I wasn't impressed. I think I'll rely on my doctor's advice rather than that of a former actress.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 16, 2022)

I just don't understand why the admin of websites allow for certified crackpots to make post after post of vague, meaningless disinformation about various health issues.  The admin folks may think it drives up their post count, but I believe it drives away a lot of potential new members.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 16, 2022)

The issue of confirmation bias is why I always ask for links, references, studies….in other words, FACTS over opinions. I am aware that confirmation bias exists, that we all fall prey to it to some degree, and therefore try always to be open to new information on ANY subject. That new information however does not and never will include someone else’s opinion when it doesn’t come with supporting fact by way of the appropriate reference materials, and especially when the opinion is obscure!not mainstream. If that’s the case, all the MORE reason for supporting facts. 

*From Wikipedia: Confirmation bias* is the tendency to search for, interpret, favor, and recall information in a way that confirms or supports one's prior beliefs or values.[1] People display this bias when they select information that supports their views, ignoring contrary information, or when they interpret ambiguous evidence as supporting their existing attitudes. The effect is strongest for desired outcomes, for emotionally charged issues, and for deeply entrenched beliefs. Confirmation bias cannot be eliminated, but it can be managed, for example, by education and training in critical thinking skills.

More info here

“Unfortunately, we all have confirmation bias. Even if you believe you are very open-minded and only observe the facts before coming to conclusions, it's very likely that some bias will shape your opinion in the end. It's very difficult to combat this natural tendency.

That said, if we know about confirmation bias and accept the fact that it does exist, we can make an effort to recognize it by working to be curious about opposing views and really listening to what others have to say and why. This can help us better see issues and beliefs from another perspective, though we still need to be very conscious of wading past our confirmation bias.”


----------



## JustDave (Jul 16, 2022)

Ronni said:


> if we know about confirmation bias and accept the fact that it does exist, we can make an effort to recognize it by working to be curious about opposing views and really listening to what others have to say and why. This can help us better see issues and beliefs from another perspective, though we still need to be very conscious of wading past our confirmation bias.”


It also helps to apply logic to in information processing, if indeed one processes information at all.  Also, learn some of the most commonly used logical fallacies in reaching unwarranted conclusions.  But remember, logical fallacies only tell you what you cannot claim with authority.  It seems like some people believe logical fallacies are techniques of debate.  They are not.  They are just sloppy reasoning.

I've got that joker on ignore, but he is still lowering the level of serious conversation in the forum, as well as lowering the quality of the forum itself.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 16, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I did look and I wasn't impressed. I think I'll rely on my doctor's advice rather than that of a former actress.


Doctors are just actors in the stage of life,   causing harm first,  not helping most people.
The former actress was healed,   without doctors,  
and has helped thousands of people heal,  without doctors,  thank you.

Escaping the sickness industry does require wanting to escape the sickness,  and ignoring the doctors who cause sickness.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 16, 2022)

Blessed said:


> The only thing you can do is try to live a healthy, active life to prevent disease but even then genetics come into play.


Food and drink makes people sick or healthy,  for thousands of years.  Drugs/medicine makes people sick more than any other thing ever.  The main cause of death in the world today, or the usa anyway,  is medicine.   See ?   Find what helps without harming,  not what harms for money.

To live healthy means to avoid the sickness industry,  do not trust it at least.   Find out what is needed for healthy,  and do that.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 16, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> I just don't understand why the admin of websites allow for certified crackpots to make post after post of vague, meaningless disinformation about various health issues.  The admin folks may think it drives up their post count, but I believe it drives away a lot of potential new members.


And brings in many more,  and those desiring to be healthy can find ways to be healthy,  instead of suffering more because of trusting a system set up to promote sickness.


----------

